# New Partition Wall Under I-Beam in Basement



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I usually prefer to build the wall beside the beam. Then you can box the other side. As for the door, you can cut it down shorter, although at that height it will be ridiculously short.


----------



## BenLehman (Aug 17, 2012)

You are correct about the door under the i-beam. 

I was thinking of either some type of special order pocket door kit or adding a second wall, on the office side of the i-beam (making the office smaller in size), and putting a door on this wall which would be an 8' wall.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I had a similar situation with a client. We built the wall up against the beam and installed a pocket door. Then furred out the beam and boxed it in sheet rock.


----------



## Hammer450R (Aug 17, 2012)

Turn the door and wall on a 45 into the playroom...just the 4 ft section of wall the door is on.


----------

